# Perceptions of you when you change your type



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Owfin said:


> I love it when people say that ISTJs are more likely to be 1s when they type ISTJs as being rigid and traditional and not wanting to shake things up. Mmm, a yummy whole basket of fail!


Ah yeah..INFJ 1w9 partner is an ethical perfectionist with high moral standards, but he is also an atheist, anarchist, vegetarian, feminist, a flexible person who is anything but "traditional" and rigid (not outside of his own morality and lifestyle). 

Both 6 and 1 descriptions online have such a strong SJ bias (read SJ stereotypes) that it's not even funny. I don't expect an INFP 6 to relate to these descriptions, especially the ones on Enneagram Institute's website. Needless to say, I don't see ISTJs as rigid, boring, traditional people or whatever.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Boss said:


> @_emerald sea_
> I see the same crap on the Enneagram forums. 2s are manipulative. Well, all types are manipulative.
> Then there's the 6s are fearful, insecure and reactive. Hmm. All types have fears and insecurities (in fact that's what the Enneagram is all about.). Just a week back, I said on a thread that insecurities and fears are central to the human condition. The 'almighty' 8s are not immune to these. As for reactivity, all types in the reactive triad are reactive. And, reactivity is not all about flying off the handle. Besides, anyone will react defensively when they're being treated badly. That's no yardstick for typing. There is a specific type of reactivity displayed by 6s, but being reactive doesn't make one a six.
> I also see the whole Ones have sticks up their butts bullshit. The thing is that Ones don't have a monopoly on rigidity, and a lot of 1w9s can be rather easygoing.
> ...


_exactly_. thank you for that!! your post should be displayed above every thread in the enneagram forum. an accurate generalization would be that there is a lot of misinformation floating about....


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

emerald sea said:


> i treat enfjs differently because they are my favorite type


DISCRIMINATION !!!! :angry:

Hehehe ...

Just messing with ya  

:tongue:


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

murderegina said:


> My time spent here identified as an INFP type 4, I found the only types that ever really reached out to me were other INFPs. I'd even go as far to say that in PMs or conversation taken off the site, every person sought me out as someone to emotional leech on. I understand that the internet for some people is a cathartic anonymity, and that means something different for everyone. In the case of these people, they painted the INFP with the same brush; someone that will listen to you bitch because they're just *that* kind.
> 
> In contrast, I am also a member of another MBTI forum that I joined upon finding out that I was misidentified with both my types. I am now confident in my type 5 and Ni-dominant personality. Knowing that some people were aware of my new discovery, I did feel that members that identified as Thinking dominant types were more open to me. In fact, they were the only types that I befriended there. I felt people didn't try to *dump* on me as often.


That's what's great about being an ISTP...no one has ever really tried to emotionally dump on me. 



Boss said:


> Both 6 and 1 descriptions online have such a strong SJ bias (read SJ stereotypes) that it's not even funny. I don't expect an INFP 6 to relate to these descriptions, especially the ones on Enneagram Institute's website. Needless to say, I don't see ISTJs as rigid, boring, traditional people or whatever.


Yeah, my brother is INFP 6, and I mistyped him as a T for a long time, for that very reason.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

BTW, just yesterday I read somewhere that Enneagram Sevens can't be INTPs. The rationale behind it was that INTPs are deep thinkers while 7s are superficial D:


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think that anyone's perception has changed of me when I've changed my type in regard to enneagram. However, when I have changed my Jung type, perceptions have changed greatly.
Though, my own perception can get skewed sometimes because of my bipolar.
For example, it took me a while to realize that it was just my hypomania and not extroversion.
Mental health issues can play a big role in mistypes.
The bulk of the time that I have mistyped within enneagram is from:
a) Reading (crappy) descriptions online.
b) My bipolar disorder.
c) Wishful thinking.
d) Lack of understanding.
e) Comparing myself to other people of a specific type.
*Pro tip*: Don't do these things.
Enneagram was a lot harder to wrap my head around than Jung theory because there's just so much information to take in. Currently, I'm gaining more understanding in locating proper information. I'm 98% sure of my type but I'm not posting it until I'm 100% sure. As for perception changes when I choose to list my type, we'll have to wait and see for those.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

aconite said:


> BTW, just yesterday I read somewhere that Enneagram Sevens can't be INTPs. The rationale behind it was that INTPs are deep thinkers while 7s are superficial D:


LOL, exactly the reason I thought I wasn't a 7, too. 

I'd be very reluctant to totally rule an enneagram and MBTI combination as totally impossible, although I'd say some combinations are extremely unlikely. I wouldn't necessarily put INTP 7 into that category.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> Enneagram was a lot harder to wrap my head around than Jung theory because there's just so much information to take in. Currently, I'm gaining more understanding in locating proper information. I'm 98% sure of my type but I'm not posting it until I'm 100% sure. As for perception changes when I choose to list my type, we'll have to wait and see for those.


Hey, I've been studying the Enneagram 12 years and I still come to new insights. Being on PerC in particular has really made me rethink several of the types. This is what I like about it! It's like...infinite.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

aconite said:


> BTW, just yesterday I read somewhere that Enneagram Sevens can't be INTPs. The rationale behind it was that INTPs are deep thinkers while 7s are superficial D:


Ugh..I read on a website that 7s are too flighty and lazy to attend med school and shouldn't even try! :laughing: 
What do I tell the ESTP 7w8 cardio-thoracic surgeon I have for a cousin? :laughing:


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> Hey, I've been studying the Enneagram 12 years and I still come to new insights. Being on PerC in particular has really made me rethink several of the types. This is what I like about it! It's like...infinite.


And I will be sure to keep providing you with new insights, like I often do.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

aconite said:


> BTW, just yesterday I read somewhere that Enneagram Sevens can't be INTPs. The rationale behind it was that INTPs are deep thinkers while 7s are superficial D:


Hell with it - an earlier thread I read said 7's couldn't be introverts periods. wtfkery ftw


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

aconite said:


> BTW, just yesterday I read somewhere that Enneagram Sevens can't be INTPs. The rationale behind it was that INTPs are deep thinkers while 7s are superficial D:


And yet the correlations say that ISTPs are most likely to be 7s (I've only ever seen 1 or 2), and ISTPs and INTPs share a dominant function. :dry: So does that mean that INTPs are deep thinkers, but ISTPs are superficial, so it's okay for them to be 7s? (lol)


----------

